# uno



## sinclair (14. Nov 2014)

hallo leute

ich möchte gerne ein projekt in angriff nehmen, bestenfalls ein unospiel. das stelle ich mir alles wiefolgt vor:
das uno spiel  an sich zu programmieren ist denke ich ein leichtes,  allerdings möchte ich, dass  man das spiel mit mehereren Personen  spielen kann.
die gui werde ich in swt programmieren.
meine frage:
ich benötige einen Ansatz, wo könnte es Probleme geben, mit was kann ich  anfangen..
das projekt ist eigentlich nur für mich gedacht, keine aufgabe oder so.. will einfach an etwas programmieren, was mir spass macht. diese aufgaben in büchern und was weiss ich, mit denen kann ich nichts anfangen, die langweilen mich..
besten  dank für eure antworten.


----------



## Joose (14. Nov 2014)

Schritt für Schritt! 

Bevor du es als Mehrspieleranwendung mit UI realisiert solltest du mal schaun nur das Grundgerüst zu erstellen, ohne jeglichen Schickschnack.
Dieses sollte durch Unit Tests (oder einen simplen Konsolen"client") getestet werden.


----------

